# One Million Posts



## Rob Fisher (20/6/22)

ECIGSSA is fast approaching One Million posts! The amount of help we have all gotten from all the helpful members of the ECIGSSA Family cannot even be measured! You have all made a huge difference in people's lives! Vaping is entering the mature stage of a disruptive technology and the hobbyist side is small compared to the burgeoning disposable and pod systems but we hobbyists will always be a helpful family!

To celebrate 1,000,000 posts we will be giving away some Double Weekend Passes to VapeCon as well as hampers, vouchers and prizes donated by our supporting vendors!

If you are a Vendor and want to climb on the Million Post giveaway please drop me a PM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 23


----------



## Grand Guru (21/6/22)

Great initiative!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/6/22)

Amazing 

The members on this forum are amongst the most helpful and experienced Vapers around 
There’s been so many great discussions here and it’s helped me over the years to keep my Vaping going strong

a big salute to you all !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/22)

This is Gary's ( @MrGSmokeFree ) opportunity to make one of his famous posters for one million posts. Go on, I know that you want to.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This is Gary's ( @MrGSmokeFree ) opportunity to make one of his famous posters for one million posts. Go on, I know that you want to.
> 
> View attachment 257941


 I am ready and watching countdown. What a honour to be part of the best vaping, family forum in the world!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/6/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (21/6/22)

Well done ECIGSSA Family let's get that 1mil done.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger (21/6/22)

A million posts to stop a million smokes

what a milestone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (21/6/22)

Without the support and knowledge shared by the wonderful people on this forum I would have probably ended up back on the analogues years ago. I am forever grateful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (21/6/22)

congrats !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/22)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Without the support and knowledge shared by the wonderful people on this forum I would have probably ended up back on the analogues years ago. I am forever grateful.




Well said @OnePowerfulCorsa 

I think that many of us would agree with this. 

The negative media about vaping could have cost many lives. The forum highlighted the real science about vaping being much safer than smoking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/7/22)

Morning ECIGSSA Family!!!

By my current calculation, and I have been wrong before (according to my wife), we need *122 posts per day* to cut it fine by the 25th of November.... GET POSTING!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I have been wrong before (according to my wife),


you spelt "wrong ALL the time" incorrectly...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (27/7/22)

Congrats, it will take less than 10 years to reach 1,000,000 posts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BubiSparks (27/7/22)

Congratulations!!! Quite a milestone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (27/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Morning ECIGSSA Family!!!
> 
> By my current calculation, and I have been wrong before (according to my wife), we need *122 posts per day* to cut it fine by the 25th of November.... GET POSTING!!!!


Problem is posts keep disappearing, about 3 months ago only needed 5,000 posts and got down 850 away a few days before this thread was started but since then large amounts of posts keep disappearing off the count, which means the truth is we have already had the millionth post weeks ago and it's become a farce!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/22)

Thanks guys

I do know a while back we removed some old non-supporting vendors' subforums
(i.e. these were older vendors who no longer were on the forum)

But I have been monitoring this since Timwis brought it up and no further posts have "disappeared"

So while that is not a great thing - at least its moving in the right direction - and we won't be deleting any further such subforums.

If you spot the post counter going backward again - then please let us know here. If that happens, it would be a technical glitch and would need to be looked into. 

For the record, the current post count is *985,338 *

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (28/7/22)

When I first noticed the forum was 4,000 posts away from 1 million I suggested to @Rob Fisher the forum could do something to celebrate and then reminded him when there was only 850 posts to go (yes it was within a thousand being on 999,150) since then chunks of post kept disappearing but when I spoke to you it was at 993,xxx so how since then have we not lost any more posts if it's now 985.338?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/22)

Timwis said:


> When I first noticed the forum was 4,000 posts away from 1 million I suggested to @Rob Fisher the forum could do something to celebrate and then reminded him when there was only 850 posts to go (yes it was within a thousand being on 999,150) since then chunks of post kept disappearing but when I spoke to you it was at 993,xxx so how since then have we not lost any more posts if it's now 985.338?



when you last pointed out the post count it was 984,605 on 21 July 
so it’s gone up since then
watching it from here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (28/7/22)

Silver said:


> Silver said:
> 
> 
> > But I have been monitoring this since Timwis brought it up and no further posts have "disappeared"


Not correct, It was 21st of June I brought it up and you did respond on that date, chunks of posts have been deleted many times between then and the 21st of July which wasn't when I brought it up but actually my last message about it pointing out a load more have been deleted making it 984,605 lol! ! If you mean since I last brought it up only a week ago you probably are correct but that's not what you said!


----------



## Silver (28/7/22)

Timwis said:


> Not correct, It was 21st of June I brought it up and you did respond on that date, chunks of posts have been deleted many times between then and the 21st of July which wasn't when I brought it up but actually my last message about it pointing out a load more have been deleted making it 984,605 lol! ! If you mean since I last brought it up only a week ago you probably are correct but that's not what you said!


yes I mean in the last week since your most recent alert to us 
its Not going down further from then. It’s going up 
so that’s a good thing 

will be no more deletions of old subforums so I will be monitoring it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (11/10/22)

Well this is going well, we are further away than ever on 983,xxx yet again large numbers of posts have disappeared off the count! It's not going to be this year that's for sure!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (22/10/22)

Probably best to just delete more posts as in delete this thread and pretend it never happened! After first pointing out to @Rob Fisher you were very close to 1 million posts so wouldn't it be an idea to mark the occasion the post count was within 5,000 posts of the magic figure and went on to be just 850 posts away!

The current post count is 931.528 which is going to take a couple of years to reach 1 million but as the post count loss rather than stabilising is getting worse there are two realities, The first is the true millionth post would of occurred months ago and the second with the continual loss of posts off the count even the symbolic millionth post if it ever happens will probably be after half of us are no longer around!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (22/10/22)

Timwis said:


> Probably best to just delete more posts as in delete this thread and pretend it never happened! After first pointing out to @Rob Fisher you were very close to 1 million posts so wouldn't it be an idea to mark the occasion the post count was within 5,000 posts of the magic figure and went on to be just 850 posts away!
> 
> The current post count is 931.528 which is going to take a couple of years to reach 1 million but as the post count loss rather than stabilising is getting worse there are two realities, The first is the true millionth post would of occurred months ago and the second with the continual loss of posts off the count even the symbolic millionth post if it ever happens will probably be after half of us are no longer around!


Why are you always shouting? Every sentence ends in ! Are you angry sir? Asking for a friend.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (22/10/22)

Munro31 said:


> Why are you always shouting? Every sentence ends in ! Are you angry sir? Asking for a friend.


Habit using an exclamation mark and was always taught in my education that it was to emphasise points and show enthusiasm, being very quiet and placid in nature I don't connect emphasising to shouting and certainly not being angry!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/22)

Timwis said:


> Probably best to just delete more posts as in delete this thread and pretend it never happened! After first pointing out to @Rob Fisher you were very close to 1 million posts so wouldn't it be an idea to mark the occasion the post count was within 5,000 posts of the magic figure and went on to be just 850 posts away!
> 
> The current post count is 931.528 which is going to take a couple of years to reach 1 million but as the post count loss rather than stabilising is getting worse there are two realities, The first is the true millionth post would of occurred months ago and the second with the continual loss of posts off the count even the symbolic millionth post if it ever happens will probably be after half of us are no longer around!



thanks @Timwis for noticing
theres be no major deletions of posts lately so that post counter must have a technical glitch
we will have to look into it

i think it’s part of the forum software , it’s not an add on, so I find it quite disappointing that it’s behaving the way it is

maybe if it keeps on going down we should try celebrate the 900,000th post 

we will have to look into it when we get a chance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (22/10/22)

Silver said:


> thanks @Timwis for noticing
> theres be no major deletions of posts lately so that post counter must have a technical glitch
> we will have to look into it
> 
> ...


I have noticed the thread count use to be over 70.000 and that too has lowered to only 66.312, I assume they will be connected, (was about to put an exclamation mark but thought better of it next people will be moaning about my larger font! (lol)).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (22/10/22)

Timwis said:


> I have noticed the thread count use to be over 70.000 and that too has lowered to only 66.312, I assume they will be connected, (was about to put an exclamation mark but thought better of it next people will be moaning about my larger font! (lol)).



thanks Tim
we will have to check this out
damn counter clearly not working properly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/10/22)

Timwis said:


> I have noticed the thread count use to be over 70.000 and that too has lowered to only 66.312, I assume they will be connected, (was about to put an exclamation mark but thought better of it next people will be moaning about my larger font! (lol)).


I LIKE YOUR LARGER FONT AND THE !’s ADD FLARE

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (22/10/22)

The one million post mark will probably "coincide" with some milestone if you want my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (23/10/22)

Timwis said:


> Habit using an exclamation mark and was always taught in my education that it was to emphasise points and show enthusiasm, being very quiet and placid in nature I don't connect emphasising to shouting and certainly not being angry!


As long as you are chilled!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (23/10/22)

Munro31 said:


> As long as you are chilled!


Pardon! You need to speak up, maybe 2 exclamation marks were needed!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

